# Betrayer available to pre-order from the 7th.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So Betrayer is apparently going to be available for pre-order this upcoming Friday, in hard back as they've said all titles will now be released in first. 

So whose going to be pre-ordering it and who isn't? This would have been a totally rhetorical question in the past, but with quite a few Heretics on here saying they won't be getting the hard backs, it's now not so rhetorical. 

I for one will be, having to wait another three months to get it in paper back is just something I wouldn't be able to deal with, having to avoid any discussions on here relating to it and risking the chance of spoilers from a careless poster would be infuriating. It does help that I can afford to splash out that little bit more for hardbacks and do quite like them as well.

Further to this, does anyone think they will release another three hardbacks alongside it and in a discounted bundle like they did with _Angel Exterminatus_? And if they do, who will anyone get them also?


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll wait for the paperback as a hardcover would look really out of place among my HH novels.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I will be getting the hardback.

According to the BL staff at the Black Library Weekender, they will be trying to tie in related hardback releases for existing novels with the new books. If this is the case, then I would expect Battle for the Abyss and maybe Know No Fear as they are most heavily related to the story.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nope, I'll wait the extra three months ta.....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

WHOOOOOOOO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:

Been tooo long since I read an ADB novel. I'll get _Betrayer_ with my next batch of ARCs so i'll be reading it immediately, likely i'll stop reading whatever i'm reading at that point in time to get to it immediately.

I mean come on! Argel Tal and Kharn in one novel?! How could I not move right to that??


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll rather wait for the soft back as I do for Angel Exterminatus!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I will be getting it if it can ship over here in time for X-mass. Other vise, no. I will just get the ebook in that case, and softback down along the line.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote from Black Library on there Face Book page-

January will see the release of the 'trade' paperback (a larger format) and then the 'mass-market' paperback will be out 6 months later.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Only getting the ebook version here.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Only looks relevant to Lord of the Night at the moment, but BL confirmed via Twitter when I asked them that more of the previous hard backs will be released alongside _Betrayer_ and likely as a discounted bundle again like _Angel Exterminatus_. Damn you BL, I'm already spending loads!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

March of Time said:


> Quote from Black Library on there Face Book page-
> 
> January will see the release of the 'trade' paperback (a larger format) and then the 'mass-market' paperback will be out 6 months later.


Ah, good. This makes me a happy camper


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank God! ADB will have a chance to save the Heresy! I'll tell you what, I'll look at the reviews before I buy it on hardback. If its good, I'll buy it. If not, I'll wait six months.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Bugger! These hardbacks sure are rolling out quick, and I just spent $45 today on The Scripts Vol. 1! Oh well, I've spent more than $45 ordering Chinese for the family.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Planning to get the scripts too, but might as well wait to friday when betrayer goes for sale and do it all together with the eshorts rolling out.


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

E-Book for me as well. I vowed never to ditch books but low and behold...an E-Reader is handy to carry holding several books at once.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Dean2112 said:


> E-Book for me as well. I vowed never to ditch books but low and behold...an E-Reader is handy to carry holding several books at once.


Not to talk of books piling up and taking soo much space. Some years ago I ended tossing out 500+ books, still having about a 1000 left. Didnt touch any warhammer books, mainly tossed dragonlance and forgotten realms. But kept the best of them. So its a joy to do the ebook thing, space worries being a thing of the past.


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Will be preordering this the second it goes up on friday, money be damned.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

It's up! Go and get it!!! 1 more ebay sale and ill have enough in my Paypal
account to buy it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WSKExlXmEpo

AND A PRIMARCH WILL FALL?!?!

My next batch of ARCs cannot arrive soon enough. Dying to read this!!


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm only flight of the Eisenstein then, no bundle either, odd. Oh well buy away!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Hmm only flight of the Eisenstein then, no bundle either, odd. Oh well buy away!


No there's a bundle.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/hh-betrayer-complete-experience

And with the _Scripts Volume One_ that's three new HH hardbacks. Likely they'll do it in groups of 3-4 each time. One new and two-three reprints.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry I meant a bundle like the Angel ex, plus the opening trilogy together. Matters not. Surprised Black Library hasn't announced this more, thought an email would have been sent out and the front page advertised. Then again both will probably happen at some point today, where did you even find the bundle though?


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

March of Time said:


> Quote from Black Library on there Face Book page-
> 
> January will see the release of the 'trade' paperback (a larger format) and then the 'mass-market' paperback will be out 6 months later.


Do we know if this "trade paperback" form would be for previous HH novels?? I am I am trying to be strategic in how I purchase already -read books for collection purposes. I have 8 HH books soft back currently (tho I have read them all). Three options:

1. Buy Everything Hardback, will look great, get to read new releases right away but will be super expensive.

2. Check into this trade paper pack format for the already released books which will make the collection all the same size but hopefully save money.

3. Buy softback editions of everything up to Shadows of Treachery and just convert to Hardback.

I could just wait and do softback everything as well, but my lust for reading the books is too much and it seems that special releases etc are always going to be hardback anyway.

Decisions..Decisons...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Sorry I meant a bundle like the Angel ex, plus the opening trilogy together. Matters not. Surprised Black Library hasn't announced this more, thought an email would have been sent out and the front page advertised. Then again both will probably happen at some point today, where did you even find the bundle though?


It was advertised on the front page when I refreshed the page earlier on. It changed back when I refreshed it again later.


LotN


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Do we know what day this goes on general sale in the UK? And not just for preorders today?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah sites been updated now with both the bundles of Betrayer and FotE on the front page.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

According a GW shop staffer (I know; feel free to take this with a pinch of salt), they won't be in the stores until after Xmas.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

I suppose I'll go and wait for the Mass-market paperback... any idea of when that arrives?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cruxyh said:


> I suppose I'll go and wait for the Mass-market paperback... any idea of when that arrives?


Three months from now, so March.

But if you live in Britain then you can get it earlier. If i'm right it should be the end of January when the March books go up for preorder and mid-February when they are released.


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Its out... so excited. I'm still debating whether I should get the hard cover or wait. ADB hasn't disapointed me yet. I don't want to push my luck either.

For me... its probably the best cover to date. Chaos is finally bad ass. Oh how I wish one of those Ultramarines on the cover was Uriel.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll be waiting 'til the paper back... seriously, £20 for a novel these days?


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

For anyone who cannot wait for it 'til x-mas: the enhanced ebook version will be available to download from next friday, 14/12/2012.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Mines been dispatched today, WIN!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> I'll be waiting 'til the paper back... seriously, £20 for a novel these days?


Try being Australian, with currency conversion we pay £29.43


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I think its quite reasonable for a hardback. Not that im buying the hardbacks, going ebooks instead.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

$17 for an ebook...ugh, gonna have to seriously consider this.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

sadLor said:


> $17 for an ebook...ugh, gonna have to seriously consider this.


Looks like if you want a reasonably priced ebook you'll have to wait until the mass-market paperback is out. Which rather defeats one of the points of buying an ebook, timely acquisition.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> I think its quite reasonable for a hardback. Not that im buying the hardbacks, going ebooks instead.


I'm not scoffing at the price! As I've said a million times on here, I'm scoffing at the region pricing matrix BL use which makes Australian customers pay the most out of all the currencies. Please remember us Aussies are paying close to 50% extra than UK customers for no other reason the BL's pricing matrix. Not global economics.

In the last 10 years Australia has become one of the top 3 most expensive countries to live in on the planet. Everything costs a fortune here!!!


----------

